# An experimental engine



## dave-in-england (Jan 25, 2014)

.

Hi all,

I have been out in my digital shed dreaming up another small engine design.

This one is a single cylinder long stroke engine which uses cylindrical valves on the cylinder head to control the air intake, and also forms part of the carburettor.

This idea is similar to the two stroke engine design which allows the engine to fire on every stroke.

Two small air cylinders slightly compress air in the pipework, waiting for the cylindrical valves to open when the piston uncovers the exhaust port at the end of the stroke.

Air then rushes across a venturi pipe taking some fuel with it and fills the main cylinder with fuel/air mix before the piston returns for the firing stroke.

I have put it here on HMEM in case someone may wish to have a go at making it, although
it is probably not a good project for beginners !

I have left everything in the raw state.

Eg, no fancy Victorian type artwork with holes drilled through frames, beams and flywheels, no large radius's, no cooling fins.

Best to see it it works first !

All bearings are standard Oilite bushes, but I don't see any reason that they cannot be made with Nylon or Acetal, which will be a lot cheaper.

It started off as a simple idea, but it is amazing how quickly add-ons become necessary, and the model rapidly grows a lot larger, and more complicated  than originally intended.


I have called it a mill engine, like those that were used in Victorian cotton mills, but it is probably closer to one of those hit and miss engines.

I expect that there will need to be some tweaking, especially with the carburettor fuel control, and an ignition system will need to be added, along with a timing disk or contact points, also, the spring lengths in the air cylinders will need experimenting with.


All pictures of the individual parts and the detail drawings in PDF are at

www.davyarcher.com/mill  if anyone wishes to have a look.

Just click on the links.

Or click on the PDF.zip  and the pictures.zip to download all of the files in one go.

I have not got around to make a web page for the little engine yet.


More details are in the description under the you-tube video.

Anyway, it will be a good base engine for experimenters to play with !

Demo Video here 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDhhLBSTcs8[/ame]  


Dave.


.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 25, 2014)

I like it.  Like a Corliss and a slide valve.  Lots of cool movements.  Looking forward to a build write up.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dave,

 Wow! Excellent design Sir! If you have the dream you can build it!


----------

